# For non-retirees: how often do you camp?



## Camping Newbie

As we get closer and closer to buying our first TT we're wondering, how often do those of you who still work fulltime get to go camping? Do you use your TT for weekend get-aways, vacations or both?

Just curious!


----------



## CamperDC

Both for us.

We get out about 10-15 times a year. I will use a week or two of vacation time by taking Thursdays and Firdays off and taking long weekend trips with the Outback during the camping season. Our camping season runs from Spring Break to Halloween. We try to stay away from Holiday weekends as best we can because we like to try and stay away from the crowds as best we can. This year we are planning the first non camping vaction in several years but for the most part our vacations include the Outback.


----------



## vern38

We use ours for both. As for total of days we usually are out on the road 60 days a year.










Vern


----------



## KellerJames

Both here also. Sometimes it seems like a lot of effort for just weekend gettaways, but when I get set up, it is worth it. At that time is when I realize it's not that much effort. Enjoy your Outback.


----------



## summergames84

We're newbies, too, but plan to use it for weekends as well as vacations. Our big trip will be 2 weeks in May to Arizona and New Mexico. A week in Phoenix visiting the in-laws and the rest of the time at Grand Canyon and Carlsbad Caverns and points in-between. With two big dogs that we hate to leave behind, RV'ing seemed like the way to go. Our first weekend trip was awesome, and we have another one planned for 4/16. We are hooked, big time!


----------



## NDJollyMon

I don't have the luxury of 'weekends off', so when we get out, it's usually only a couple times per month. (Summer only) We usually take a week or two excursion also.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Fortunately we empty nesters are able to take three day weekends quite often. When we purchased our Coleman 'Mesa' folding trailer I made a conscious effort to schedule camping trips because I wanted to get my money's worth. I will do the same thing with the 25RSS we are waiting for. I will reserve camping spots for at least one weekend a month every month from May to November. If I don't schedule ahead of time 'life' takes over and we are left with no time.







jodi


----------



## aplvlykat

We are out there every chance we get. Alot of three day weekends and a couple of week long trips per season. Mostly depends on school, sports, boy scouts and my wifes sched. but we always manage to get away somehow. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy

This year we're camping about twice per month, minimum. We have 3 week long vacations planned so far and 6 more weekend trips through August. We'll try to get in a few more trips in September & October. Next summer we're already talking about about a 2 or 2 1/2 week trip, perhaps to Florida, Grand Canyon or the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## tovich6144

We are newbies too but plan on taking long weekends since I am still employed full-time. Our big trip is planned for October when we travel to NM for the 2004 Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta which will consist of about 10 days of travel time going and coming back. Other than that we'll be taking trips around the South and Southeast over 3 or 4 day weekends about twice a month. Can't wait! Our first official weekend is coming up April 16-18. This will be our maiden voyage in our new Outback.


----------



## Pat&Joanne

We pick up our 26rs tomorrow and our first planned weekend will be May long weekend. We have no set plans on how many times we will be camping, we just hope to keep the thing "ready to go" and take advantage of opportunities. I own a small business and Joanne has a "downtown" job (Geologist) and we are both very busy. The trailer purchase was my 50th birthday present, I had always planned on getting a Harley but with a 2 1/2 year old darling daughter in our lives I figured that even if we only get a few memorable weekends it will have been worth every penny. An added benefit was the huge number of brownie points I got for making this decision !!!


----------



## mejslice

WE GO CAMPING AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH SOMETIMES TWICE A MONTH. WE SCHEDULE AROUND SCHOOL AND MY VACATION TIME. WE START AT MARSH WHEN THE WEATHER SARTS TO WARM UP AND GO THRU THANKSGIVING WHEN MY BUSY PART OF THE YEAR HITS AT WORK. 
ENJOY THAT NEW OUTBACK AS MUCH AS YOU CAN. WE ONLY LIVE ONCE AND I INTEND ON GOING OUT AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE TO SEE WHATS AROUND ME


----------



## borntorv

We try to get out every other weekend during the summer and 1-2 week long trips. Autumn is our favorite time of year to camp but with high school football to attend we've had to postpone that for the most part. Hope to get out at least 10 times this season. Maybe we'll see you around the fire!

Greg


----------



## Don & Sherlene

We began homeschooling our two boys in February. I have a full time job and Don is self employed. Now we are able to pick up and go when ever we want without worrying about school. We take school with us when we go!


----------



## Guest

We've been going out about once a month, but that was with tents and pop-ups. This is our first year with the Outback, and we plan to go out much more. Having the TT packed and ready to go makes it much easier to get out on the weekends. Now I can get home from work, and be on the way to a new adventure within an hour.























I agree with Greg (borntorv), autumn is THE time of year, but as the kids say "It's all good".

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## mejslice

I agree with SENSAI. After coming from a tent its a whole lot easier to just hookup and pullout almost on a whim. In about an hour we are ready to go where ever our hearts please. The only things we need to pack are clothes and whatever we want to take with us. Happy OUTBACKING Mike


----------



## Golden Mom

Our lives are very hectic too. If I don't put our camping trips on the calendar first, we would never get to go. We went the 1st part of April for a weekend. Still very COLD! That furnace sure was nice. Having been in a pop-up for the last several years, I felt I was in heaven







We are going Mother's Day Weekend. They asked me what I wanted. I said to go camping. Then we go every major holiday. Yes, it's crowded, but the 3-day weekends are nice. We have a couple major trips planned this summer. One week to Pigeon Forge area, and another to Mackinaw Island area. Then when school starts up again, it's just hit and miss. We also keep the TT ready to go. All I have to pack is food and clothes. It's GREAT!!


----------



## SoCalSachers

We use our TT for both the weekending (3 dayers) and will be using it over the summer for longer trips. We are trying to escape every two to three weeks and get out of the city. With two kids in school and sports time is hard to find to get away. 
You know, with the tent we use to camp in, you pulled in and spent the next 2-3 hours setting up camp. Now we leave on Friday right after school and when we arrive, its about 30 minutes max to get set up. Man do I feel spoiled.
Good luck camping....


----------

